# hickory nut wine



## kates54 (Sep 12, 2009)

I am looking for a good recipe for using hickory nuts. Does anybody have one?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 12, 2009)

If you find one and it sounds good let me know as I have 2 huge hickory trees in my front yard and enough nuts to fill a full size pick up bed twice over and Im serious as Ive done it before to get rid of them!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 13, 2009)

OK..Here ya go


<UL id=ingredientsList>
<LI>2 tablespoons unsalted butter 
<LI>3/4 cup butternuts (about 3 ounces), chopped 
<LI>3/4 cup hickory nuts (about 3 ounces), chopped 
<LI>1/4 teaspoon plus 1/8 teaspoon salt 
<LI>1 cup sugar 
<LI>1 tablespoon cornstarch 
<LI>4 large egg yolks 
<LI>2 1/2 cups milk 
<LI>1 teaspoon vanilla 
<LI>2 cups well-chilled heavy cream </LI>[/list]



Preheat oven to 350° F. 


In a small saucepan melt butter and stir in nuts and 1/4 teaspoon salt. Transfer nuts to a baking sheet and bake in middle of oven until fragrant and one shade darker, about 6 minutes. Cool nuts completely. 


In a 2 1/2- to 3-quart heavy saucepan whisk together sugar and cornstarch and whisk in yolks, milk, and remaining 1/8 teaspoon salt until combined well. Cook custard over moderate heat, whisking, until it just comes to a boil and simmer, whisking, 1 minute. Transfer custard to a bowl and cool. Chill custard, covered, until cold. Stir in vanilla and cream until custard is combined well and freeze in an ice-cream maker. Transfer ice cream to a metal bowl and stir in nuts. In freezer harden ice cream until firm. Ice cream may be made 1 week ahead and kept frozen, covered. 

Now pour you a nice glas of Port to sip while you eat this


----------



## kates54 (Sep 13, 2009)

Soundgs good, but seriously, we are looking, I seen an almond recipe, but it only called for a 1/2 ounce. So again if any one has one let me know.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 13, 2009)

I would think there would be too much oil in the hickory nuts to make wine. Wine and oil don't go well together.


----------



## vcasey (Sep 13, 2009)

Not to mention the chances of it going rancid. I've been searching since you posted and the only thing I can find are concerns regarding it going bad. I wonder if you can use them for something similar to a Nocino or Vin de Noix. 
Other then that try a small batch and see what happens.
VC


----------

